# How to monitor Broadband useage



## Mr Tayto (20 May 2008)

Hi

Ive currently got a broadband connection. Im wondering is it possible to monitor my usage live as im not sure what I am using.

Is there any freeware that is capable of doing this

Thanks in advance

Mr Tayto


----------



## JonG (20 May 2008)

I use a utility called NetLimiter (www.netlimiter.com). It's the freeware version I use, and it gives the breakdown day-to-day, month-to-month of the traffic to and from my router.

Jon


----------



## quinno (20 May 2008)

Does your IP not give this? I can go into my UTV account, and see what my usage is...


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

Yeah - most _ISPs _should allow you to check your cap usage to date online. _UTV's _only updates every 24 hours as far as I know so it's not done in real time.


----------



## Mr Tayto (20 May 2008)

> most _ISPs _should allow you to check your cap usage to date online


 
Im with Eircom, but cant seem to find any link to this on their site.


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

Is it not accessible from [broken link removed]?


> Manage your account online Check out your account summary to find out all the [broken link removed].
> Or use our online billing service to [broken link removed].
> And if you have any queries on your bill, have a look at our [broken link removed].


----------



## rgfuller (20 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Is it not accessible from [broken link removed]?


 
That's your Eircom account info. I think what's he's after is the broadband usage info.

Try here: http://broadbandsupport.*eircom*.net


----------



## Mr Tayto (20 May 2008)

Thats what I need

Thanks all


----------



## liamdonnelly (24 Jun 2008)

Hi, I just came across your Posting. Were you able to resolve your problem with monitoring your broadband usage? I too am using Eircom Broadband and went through all the replies that you got including opening the various links suggested, but to no avail. I went into my Eircom account and looked at my bill but it did not give me any indication of useage. If you or anyone else reading this can help me I would appreciate it.
Regards, Liam.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

Does this post not answer the original question and your's?


----------



## liamdonnelly (25 Jun 2008)

You are correct the 'post' did answer my query, I have now resolved it thank you. The problem was that I initially could not find on Broadband Support page - 'How to monitor Broadband Usage'. I then found it on the page as 'Broadband Stats' which was not very vvisible.


----------

